
Ask HN: Does YC blog has an expired SSL certificate? - mehdim
Am I the only one to have a chrome warning about https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F; to be not secure&#x2F;invalid SSL certificate?
======
gus_massa
I see the same error. You must contact info@ycombinator.com because this
threads sometimes go unnoticed.

[I'm not 100% sure that info@ is the correct address for technical problems,
but it's listed as the official YC address so they will know how to forward
the tip to the technical team.]

------
AaronSmith
Chrome warning about YC blog has been resolved, I can see SSL certificate is
activated for another 3 months from 18 June to 16 September

------
techjuice
The certificate is expired, it may be an issue with the automated certificate
renewal process.

